# ازاى تعرف المصرى من وسط 50 جنسية



## tasoni queena (22 سبتمبر 2010)

*







**ازاى تعرف المصرى من وسط 50 جنسية* ​ 
لو انت سافرت بره وروحت اوربا ونفسك تتعرف على واحد زيك مصرى وقابلك ناس كتير وشخصيات كتير ازاى تعرف ان ده مصرى ​

المصرى ده ​ 
بنى أدم من بلد أسمها مصر و بيقولو عليها أم الدنيا​ 
- طب المصرى ده شكلو عامل أزاى :​ 
زى الناس العاديين بالظبط​ 
- طب انا أتعرف عليه من وسط الناس أزاى :​ 
يووووووووه أنتا وجعت دماغى .​ 
انا هأولك شويه مواصفات مش هتلاقيها غير عندو و بكده هتعرف تفرقو عن بقيه الناس​ 
المصري هو اللّي :​ 
ممكن يعدي التلاتين ولسه عايش مع أمه وأبوه وماعندهومش مشكلة​ 

بيفهم في الطب ويشخص المرض ويوصفلك الدوا وبيفهم في النقاشة والكهربا وتصليح العربيات والطبيخ والسياسة والكورة وهو أبيض ياورد​ 
بيحط الريموت كونترول في كيس بلاستيك كعادة فرعونية​ 
يقف يتكلم على الباب نص ساعة بعد إنتهاء الزيارة والسلام​ 
لمّا تفتح نملية المطبخ هتلاقي عنده عشرين برطمان بتاع مربى فاضي بقالهم سنين ومازال مُصِر على جمع المزيد​ 
ييجي بعد معاده بساعتين ويفتكر إن ده عادي​ 
لسه عنده إصرار إنه يتكلم بصوت عالي في التليفون لما تكون المكالمة دولية عشان التاني يسمعه​ 
بيعتبر نفسه أفضل واحد في الشرا والفصال وبعد كده يكتشف إن الحاجة في المحل اللي جنبه أرخص من غير فصال​ 
بيحتفظ بأكياس محلات اللبس والأحذية وورق الهدايا تحت مرتبة السرير لسنوات ومابيستخدمهاش​ 
عنده صينية مكسرات متقسمة لتلات او أربع أقسام لزوم المزاج وعمره ماإستخدمها​ 
بيشتري قبل الفطار في رمضان مواد إستهلاكية أصلا موجود عنده في البيت لسه ماستخدمهاش​ 
بيشيل طابع البريد من على الظرف لو الختم ماكانش عليه​ 
بيفتكر إن أي حد بيشتغل في الخليج بيغرف فلوس من غير حساب​ 
لو ربنا كرمة و أشترى عربية جديدة فورا بيركب للكراسي فرش​ 
طبعا غير الموبيل لازم يركبله وش جديد​ 

بيكون مشغول بقيمة التيبس أو البقشيش طول العشا ياترى ربع جنيه ولا نص جنيه​ 
برده بيتخانق ساعة دفع الحساب بحرارة شديدة على إنه هو اللي لازم يدفع​ 
سرقوا منه العربية بس مشكلته هي المايتي زينجر​ 
بيفرش ملاية سرير على طقم الأنتريه عشان يفضل نضيف لما ييجي ضيوف ومابيشيلهاش لما ييجوا​ 


*منقول*​​​


----------



## +Sameh+ (22 سبتمبر 2010)

*هههههههههههههههههه
فعلا و الله
شكرا تاسونى
*​


----------



## nasa (22 سبتمبر 2010)

هههههههههههههههههههه
دا انتى بهدلتى المصريين خالص
بس فعلا عندك حق كلاك كله صح


----------



## tasoni queena (22 سبتمبر 2010)

> _*هههههههههههههههههه
> فعلا و الله
> شكرا تاسونى
> *_​




ههههههههههه

شكرا هيرو لرد الجميل

​


----------



## tasoni queena (22 سبتمبر 2010)

> هههههههههههههههههههه
> دا انتى بهدلتى المصريين خالص
> بس فعلا عندك حق كلاك كله صح


 
ههههههههههه

انا بقول الحقيقة

شكرا لردك الجميل ناسا​


----------



## مسيحية مصرية (23 سبتمبر 2010)

> يقف يتكلم على الباب نص ساعة بعد إنتهاء الزيارة والسلام


 بتغظنى أوى


> لمّا تفتح نملية المطبخ هتلاقي عنده عشرين برطمان بتاع مربى فاضي بقالهم سنين ومازال مُصِر على جمع المزيد
> 
> ييجي بعد معاده بساعتين ويفتكر إن ده عادي
> 
> ...





> شكرا لكى كتير ع الموضوع


----------



## tasoni queena (23 سبتمبر 2010)

> عاملين سحب ع أكبر عدد علب مربى
> شكرا لكى كتير ع الموضوع


 
هههههههههه

المصريين اهما حيوية وعزم وهمة

شكرا يا قمر لردك الجميل​


----------



## govany shenoda (23 سبتمبر 2010)

هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
انا قولت كده من زمان محدش صدقني
ده مفيش زي المصري
هههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## Nemo (23 سبتمبر 2010)

ههههههههههههههههههههه
عندك حق بس انتى شردتينا ههههههههههه
ميرسى اوى يا جمييل


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (23 سبتمبر 2010)

*تقفيل محلي ههههههههههه*
*ميرسي يا قمر*​


----------



## tasoni queena (24 سبتمبر 2010)

> هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> انا قولت كده من زمان محدش صدقني
> ده مفيش زي المصري
> هههههههههههههههههههه


 
طبعا طبعا ده عملة نادرة هههههههه
​شكرا جيوفانى لردك الجميل​


----------



## tasoni queena (24 سبتمبر 2010)

> ههههههههههههههههههههه
> عندك حق بس انتى شردتينا ههههههههههه
> ميرسى اوى يا جمييل


 
ههههههههههه

دى الحقيقة ولا لاء جاوبى ههههههههه

شكرا نيمو يا قمر لردك الجميل​​​


----------



## tasoni queena (24 سبتمبر 2010)

> *تقفيل محلي ههههههههههه
> ميرسي يا قمر
> *




صناعة صينى ههههههههه

شكرا روكا يا قمر​


----------



## ارووجة (24 سبتمبر 2010)

هههههههههههههههه اوك
شكرا الك


----------



## tasoni queena (25 سبتمبر 2010)

> هههههههههههههههه اوك
> شكرا الك


 
ههههههههه

ايه رايك فى مصر ؟؟​


----------



## مايكل زكريا (28 سبتمبر 2010)

هههههههههههههههههههههه
شكرا لك ربنايباركك
​


----------



## لوزه (28 سبتمبر 2010)

ههههههههههههه تحفه


----------



## روماني زكريا (28 سبتمبر 2010)

tasoni queena قال:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...




ههههههههههههههههه 

ما بلاش يا تاسوني 

دا المصري اصيل من يومه 

شكرا ليكي ​


----------



## tasoni queena (29 سبتمبر 2010)

> هههههههههههههههههههههه
> شكرا لك ربنايباركك


 
ههههههههه

شكرا مايكل لردك الجميل​


----------



## tasoni queena (29 سبتمبر 2010)

> ههههههههههههه تحفه


 
هههههههههه  شكرا لوزه

ردك جميل​​​


----------



## tasoni queena (29 سبتمبر 2010)

> ههههههههههههههههه
> 
> ما بلاش يا تاسوني
> 
> ...


 
طبعا حد يقدر يتكلم

دى من صفات الاصلنة بتاعته ههههههههه

شكرا رومانى لردك الجميل​


----------



## نونوس14 (29 سبتمبر 2010)

*ههههههههههههههههههههه*
*حلوووووووووووة اوووووووووى*
*ميرسى تاسونى*


----------



## tasoni queena (30 سبتمبر 2010)

> *ههههههههههههههههههههه
> حلوووووووووووة اوووووووووى
> ميرسى تاسونى *




ردك الجميل يا قمر 
​​شكرا ليكى نونوس​


----------



## kalimooo (3 أكتوبر 2010)

tasoni queena قال:


> طبعا حد يقدر يتكلم
> 
> دى من صفات الاصلنة بتاعته ههههههههه
> 
> ...


----------



## +نورهان+ (4 أكتوبر 2010)

يا خبر ، هموت من الضحك و أنا بقرأ الكلام ده
و حلوة حكايه (لسه عنده إصرار إنه يتكلم بصوت عالي في التليفون لما تكون المكالمة دولية عشان التاني يسمعه) فعلا أنا بشوف زي كده تهلكني من الضحك هههههههه


----------



## tasoni queena (5 أكتوبر 2010)

> هههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> ...



هههههههههههه

ابقى هاتلنا موضوع عن الصفات اللبنانية الاصيلة يا كليمو​


----------



## tasoni queena (5 أكتوبر 2010)

> يا خبر ، هموت من الضحك و أنا بقرأ الكلام ده
> و حلوة حكايه (لسه عنده إصرار إنه يتكلم بصوت عالي في التليفون لما تكون المكالمة دولية عشان التاني يسمعه) فعلا أنا بشوف زي كده تهلكني من الضحك هههههههه


 
هههههههههههه

دى نظرية فيزيائية

لما المكان بعيد نعلى صوتنا ههههههههه

شكرا نورهان لردك الجميل​


----------



## christianbible5 (9 أكتوبر 2010)

*انت بتضحكي على المصريين يا بت؟؟؟*
*ههههههههههه...*


----------



## tasoni queena (11 أكتوبر 2010)

*



انت بتضحكي على المصريين يا بت؟؟؟
ههههههههههه

أنقر للتوسيع...

 
ههههههههههه اه

يللا مستنية وصف منك لولاد بلدك

دى مبادراة يللا نبدأ ههههههههههه

شكرا كريستيان لردك الجميل​​​*​


----------



## christianbible5 (12 أكتوبر 2010)

tasoni queena قال:


> *ههههههههههه اه*​
> *يللا مستنية وصف منك لولاد بلدك*​
> *دى مبادراة يللا نبدأ ههههههههههه*​
> 
> *شكرا كريستيان لردك الجميل*​


*صباح الخير...*
*الزاي تعرفي اللبناني من وسط 50 جنسية...*
*صفة واحدة لا غير...*
*ذكاء مش طبيعي... هههههه...*
*وبكل تواضع... ههههههههههههه...*
*اتمنى لكم يوم مبارك مع الرب يسوع...*


----------



## النهيسى (12 أكتوبر 2010)

هههههههههههه
عندك حق

روووعه جدا شكـــرا​


----------



## Slave of jesus (13 أكتوبر 2010)

المصري  طول عمره معروف بجبروته وبقوته


----------



## tasoni queena (14 أكتوبر 2010)

*



صباح الخير...
الزاي تعرفي اللبناني من وسط 50 جنسية...
صفة واحدة لا غير...
ذكاء مش طبيعي... هههههه...
وبكل تواضع... ههههههههههههه...
اتمنى لكم يوم مبارك مع الرب يسوع...

أنقر للتوسيع...

 
لالا معلش الذكاء العربى معروف

والمصريين اذكى بكتير ههههههههههه​*


----------



## tasoni queena (14 أكتوبر 2010)

> هههههههههههه
> عندك حق
> 
> روووعه جدا شكـــرا​


 
هههههههههههه

شكرا استاذ نهيسى لردك الجميل​​​


----------



## tasoni queena (14 أكتوبر 2010)

> المصري طول عمره معروف بجبروته وبقوته


 
مع الاعتذار للاشقاء العرب ههههههههه

شكرا سلاف لردك الجميل​


----------



## HappyButterfly (14 أكتوبر 2010)

*ههههههههههههههه
علشان تعرفى ان المصرى مميز بكلل مكان يروحه
ميرسى لك تاسونى
*​


----------



## tasoni queena (15 أكتوبر 2010)

*



ههههههههههههههه
علشان تعرفى ان المصرى مميز بكلل مكان يروحه
ميرسى لك تاسونى


أنقر للتوسيع...

 
ههههههههههه

لالا انا عارفة من زمان ده مشهور اووووى  

شكرا يا قمر لردك الجميل*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (13 نوفمبر 2010)

*المصرى هو*


 *بيفهم فى الطب ويشخص المرض ويوصفلك الدوا*

*- بيفهم فى النقاشة والكهربا وتصليح العربيات والطبيخ والسياسة والكورة*

*وهو اساسا ابيض يا ورد*

*- بيحط الريموت كنترول فى كيس بلاستيك كعادة فرعونية*

*- يقف يتكلم على الباب نص ساعة بعد ماتخلص الزيارة والسلام*

*- لما تفتح دولاب المطبخ هاتلاقى عنده 20 برطمان بتاع مربى فاضيين بقالهم*

*سنين ولسة صر على جمع المزيد*

*- بيجى بعد معاده بساعتين وبيفتكر ان ده عادى*

*- لسه عنده اصرار انه يتكلم بصوت عالى فى التليفون لما تكون المكالمة دولية*

*علشان التانى يسمعه*

*- بيعتبر نفسه افضل واحد فى الشراء والفصال ويكتشف بعد كده ان الحاجة *

*فى المحل اللى جنبه ارخص من غير فصال*

*- بيحتفظ بأكياس اللبس والأحذية و ورق الهدايا تحت مرتبة السرير لسنين*

*ومابيستخدمهاش*

*- بيفتكر ان اى حد بيشتغل فى الخليج بيغرف فلوس من غير حساب*

*   - بيكون مشغول بقيمة البقشيش طول العشا , ياترى ربع جنيه ولا نص جنيه*

*بس برضه بيتخانق ساعة دفع الحساب بحرارة شديدة على انه هو اللى*

*لازم يدفع*

* - بيفرش ملاية السرير على طقم الأنتريه علشان يفضل نضيف لما يجى *

*ضيوف , ومابيشلهاش برضه لما ييجو*


* - والأهم , انه بيحب يسخر من نفسه وبلده وحكامه بس مايطقش حد تانى *

*يسخر منهم , وساعتها بيفرش*​


----------



## christianbible5 (13 نوفمبر 2010)

*رد: المصرى هو*




+roka_jesus+ قال:


> *بيفهم فى الطب ويشخص المرض ويوصفلك الدوا*​
> 
> *- بيفهم فى النقاشة والكهربا وتصليح العربيات والطبيخ والسياسة والكورة*​
> *وهو اساسا ابيض يا ورد*​
> ...


 *جريئة...*

*ههههههههه...*

*دول هيخربو بيتك...*

*هههههههههههه...*

*اهربي يا روكا... قلبي عليكي...*


----------



## tasoni queena (14 نوفمبر 2010)

*رد: المصرى هو*

هههههههههههه

صح يا روكا

شكرايا قمر للموضوع الرائع​


----------



## tasoni queena (14 نوفمبر 2010)

*رد: المصرى هو*




> *جريئة...*
> 
> *ههههههههه...*
> 
> ...


 
هههههههههههههه

لالا يا كريستيان

احنا بلد ديموقراطى

الشعب يقول اللى هو عايزه والحكومة هتعمل اللى هيا عايزاه 

ههههههههههههههه​


----------



## النهيسى (14 نوفمبر 2010)

*رد: المصرى هو*

هههههههههههه

روووعه جدا جدا

شكـــراااا​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (14 نوفمبر 2010)

*رد: المصرى هو*



christianbible5 قال:


> *جريئة...*
> 
> *ههههههههه...*
> 
> ...


*ههههههههههه*
*وانا مالي ياعم دي جاتلي وحطيتها:smile02*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (14 نوفمبر 2010)

*رد: المصرى هو*



tasoni queena قال:


> هههههههههههه
> 
> صح يا روكا
> 
> شكرايا قمر للموضوع الرائع​


*اي خدعة تؤمري:smile01*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (14 نوفمبر 2010)

*رد: المصرى هو*



tasoni queena قال:


> هههههههههههههه
> 
> لالا يا كريستيان
> 
> ...


*ايوة ونعمة يا اوختي:vava::vava::vava:*​


----------



## johna&jesus (14 نوفمبر 2010)

*رد: المصرى هو*

هههه
الاخت مصريه  صح  
اصلى يا روكا والله جدعة


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (14 نوفمبر 2010)

*رد: المصرى هو*



النهيسى قال:


> هههههههههههه
> 
> روووعه جدا جدا
> 
> شكـــراااا​


*ميرسي استاذي*​


----------



## jesus.my.life (15 نوفمبر 2010)

*رد: المصرى هو*

شفته الحرية فى مصر
هتوحشينا بجد يا روئه بس ياترى هتبقى فى ابو زعبل ولا القناطر ولا مكان غير معلوم؟


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (19 نوفمبر 2010)

*رد: المصرى هو*



jesus.my.life قال:


> شفته الحرية فى مصر
> هتوحشينا بجد يا روئه بس ياترى هتبقى فى ابو زعبل ولا القناطر ولا مكان غير معلوم؟


*ميرسي لمرورك*​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (19 نوفمبر 2010)

*تم الدمج للتكرار *​


----------



## zama (30 نوفمبر 2010)

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههههههههه

و المصحف أنتي عسل  ..


----------



## elamer1000 (1 ديسمبر 2010)

*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*

*+++*​


----------



## tasoni queena (3 ديسمبر 2010)

> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> هههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> و المصحف أنتي عسل  ..


 
هههههههههههههههه

مدام حلفت بالمصحف يبقى مش مصدقاك
​شكرا زاما لردك الجميل​


----------



## tasoni queena (3 ديسمبر 2010)

> *ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
> 
> *+++
> *




شكرا امير لردك الجميل​


----------

